# Employment (Blue Card) Visa from Dubai



## 98741

Dear,

I am working in a German company in U.A.E and they offered me a position in their German office as they are closing their operations in U.A.E.

I have Employment (Blue Card) Visa interview scheduled for this week with German Consulate, Dubai. Please share your experience if you have some previous visa process experience from German Consulate, Dubai? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance


----------



## 98741

Ok.. I think no one here have that experience. So I am sharing mine as I submitted my visa application today.

"I have submitted my Long term visa (Blue card) application today at German Consulate, Dubai. 

She asked few questions from my application. Collected applications, photo and passport. 

She said to come after weekend(Sunday) to collect the passport. Also told to get the Health insurance. I already had that so I gave it to her. That's it.

1.5 hours later, I got a call from the same lady and said they have got feedback regarding my application and can collect my passport on 9-10AM on Sunday from German Consulate, Dubai."

Now one question.. Will the processing be so fast like this.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

yes they are really quick.. at least here in UAE


----------



## vibhory2j

rkeethadath said:


> Ok.. I think no one here have that experience. So I am sharing mine as I submitted my visa application today.
> 
> "I have submitted my Long term visa (Blue card) application today at German Consulate, Dubai.
> 
> She asked few questions from my application. Collected applications, photo and passport.
> 
> She said to come after weekend(Sunday) to collect the passport. Also told to get the Health insurance. I already had that so I gave it to her. That's it.
> 
> 1.5 hours later, I got a call from the same lady and said they have got feedback regarding my application and can collect my passport on 9-10AM on Sunday from German Consulate, Dubai."
> 
> Now one question.. Will the processing be so fast like this.


Which travel insurance you bought and cost? and is it from UAE or India? Please share some references as I need to buy for family.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vibhory2j said:


> Which travel insurance you bought and cost? and is it from UAE or India? Please share some references as I need to buy for family.


i took it from AIA last time.. they are quick and easy... u cn get online as well..
i got it in 5 minutes..


----------



## vibhory2j

nitinmoudgil said:


> i took it from AIA last time.. they are quick and easy... u cn get online as well..
> i got it in 5 minutes..


the problem with uae based travel insurance it states that the insured person should be resident of UAE at the time of issuing policy, commencement of journey and time of claim. Since I plan to move out I don't think this would be applicable. Does anyone know any other option.


----------



## 98741

Mine was sent to me by mu employer in Germany.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

you both got your visa on sunday itself???


----------



## vibhory2j

nitinmoudgil said:


> you both got your visa on sunday itself???


yes...I believe so.


----------



## masimshehzad

can anyone please guide how I can find some employer who can sponsor me?


----------



## sayan.sms

Dear all

Can you please guide me for insurance with link, i have submitted all documents during appointment, they informed that i will receive a emaio with details


----------



## jijo.anthony

98741 said:


> Ok.. I think no one here have that experience. So I am sharing mine as I submitted my visa application today.
> 
> "I have submitted my Long term visa (Blue card) application today at German Consulate, Dubai.
> 
> She asked few questions from my application. Collected applications, photo and passport.
> 
> She said to come after weekend(Sunday) to collect the passport. Also told to get the Health insurance. I already had that so I gave it to her. That's it.
> 
> 1.5 hours later, I got a call from the same lady and said they have got feedback regarding my application and can collect my passport on 9-10AM on Sunday from German Consulate, Dubai."
> 
> Now one question.. Will the processing be so fast like this.


Hi there,
Thanks a lot for the information. I am currently at the stage of submitting all my documents. I just wanted to know how early do you get an appointment at the German consulate in Dubai?


----------

